
Universities not teaching front-end development is a diversity problem - DinahDavis
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/universities-not-teaching-front-end-development-is-a-diversity-problem-13921107c66f#.qyb3qpndj
======
PaulHoule
Front end development changes so fast that you could not include it in a
university curriculum the way universities are structured. (i.e. if you spent
7 years in the rat-race of getting tenure, any skills you have about front end
development are 7 years old)

~~~
dozzie
Not to mention that universities are by their very design not suited for
teaching craft, which is much better taught by actually working in the
industry. Universities are suited to prepare for research.

------
dudul
"the fact is that without front-end development, technologies aren’t widely
usable"

Sounds like a false statement to me. A lot of backend systems are very widely
used via APIs and various integrations.

